# Lathe tool storage



## jmhoying (Apr 23, 2014)

I built a simple storage rack for the BXA tooling above my Clausing 5914 lathe.  I  had some lightweight box metal that I tack welded some 14ga. 1 5/8"  tall x 2 1/2" long pieces to.  It is mounted to angle back about 5  degrees.  Simple, but it sure is handy!  I also added an 18" Harbor  Freight tool storage magnet to the back side, which holds small  wrenches, etc.  Also note the magnetic tray (picked this one up a Home  Depot) that is on my tailstock.  A VERY hand place to keep center drills  and such.



Close up of rack.



Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats a pretty good idea the way it fits the dove tail. Nice


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a good idea Jack, thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## mhguy (Apr 23, 2014)

I really like that, Jack.  Very clever.  I may just have to steal your idea!

Dick


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 23, 2014)

You are rich in tool holders, I'm still working my way up.  Nice set up.
Michael


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice looking.  Great job.

Mike.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks great!   

I'm just setting up my "new to me" lathe and mill and ideas like this are invaluable.

I'm looking for a thread that shows a lot of setups like this for lathes and mills to get ideas.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## chips&more (Apr 24, 2014)

jmhoying, I don't see your order form to get one for my shop?:lmao: And nice Clausing!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow love it!  So simple and effective 



Bernie


----------

